# F25 X3 - How to disable TPMS and Enable FTM - Completed



## c3uo (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello,

I have a US Market 2011 X3 (F25) with 2VB Code (TPMS). The RDC Module is bad, and rather than paying to replace it, I would rather recode the vehicle removing TPMS and enabling the the wheel speed sensor flat tire monitor instead (no warranty).

I have been researching this, but haven't coded in ESys in 2 years and want to make sure I don't screw things up. I still have the software from then, but can't recall if my car has been to the dealer for update since then. How do I check my ESys version vs. car software version for compatibility first?

I understand the sequence would be as follows:
a) In FA, remove 2VB and VO Code ICM, CIC, KOMBI, and DSC.
b) disconnect the RDC Module or remove the TPMS fuse (not sure if you have to do this).

Questions:
1) Do I have to put 265 in the FA? - I don't think so for the F25 X3.
2) Do I have to Verify / FDL Code the following - I don't think so as these should default per below when you VO Code the CIC, KOMBI, and DSC.
CIC => RPA_CIC = aktiv
CIC => RDC = nicht_aktiv
CIC => RDC_SAFETY = nicht_aktiv
KOMBI => RDC_ALIVE = nicht_aktiv
KOMBI => MMI_ENA_RPA_RDC = aktiv
KOMBI => RDC_VERBAUT = nicht_aktiv
KOMBI => DSC_MIT_RPA_CC = aktiv
KOMBI => RDC_DISP_SWITCH = nicht_aktiv
DSC => AUSSTATTUNG_RPA = aktiv
3) is FEM_Body applicable to F25 x3?
4) What are the risks of performing this coding? Right now my X3 works fine it just has a TPMS Malfunction at start-up. I have no warranty and would not want to really screw things up.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## c3uo (Jul 22, 2006)

Okay - I think I got it.

I removed 2VB from the FA.

I then VO Coded ICM, KOMBI, HU_CIC, and DSC.

All works with no errors. I have Flat Tire Monitor Active.


I did not pull the Fuse or disconnect the RDC Module. Will this lead to having problems later (my RDC Module is bad)? 

THanks!


----------



## c3uo (Jul 22, 2006)

Thought I would post a picture of the FTM screen.

I found out you can't just pull the fuse for TPMS in the X3 as this gave me DMTL errors which were on the same fuse. 

As everything was working fine with no errors I just left the RDC module connected and fuse installed. Hopefully this will not lead to having problems later...... If anyone knows if my faulty RDC module could cause problems in the background please let me know and I will physically disconnect it.


----------



## HTK12 (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried this on 2015 F25 EUR and all the warnings are still there. Anyone got any glue what else should I do?


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

HTK12 said:


> I tried this on 2015 F25 EUR and all the warnings are still there. Anyone got any glue what else should I do?


Isn't your car still under warranty being a 2015 model so BMW can just fix any issues and leave with working TPMS sensing?


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

c3uo said:


> Thought I would post a picture of the FTM screen.
> 
> I found out you can't just pull the fuse for TPMS in the X3 as this gave me DMTL errors which were on the same fuse.
> 
> As everything was working fine with no errors I just left the RDC module connected and fuse installed. Hopefully this will not lead to having problems later...... If anyone knows if my faulty RDC module could cause problems in the background please let me know and I will physically disconnect it.


Have you decreased the air pressure in one of your tyres in a controlled environment to see whether your change back to basic tyre monitoring is actually working? I'd hate for you to have made this change expecting to be given forewarning of a deflating tyre and it not actually work. Could put you in a dangerous position if that was the case.


----------



## HTK12 (Aug 15, 2012)

mrashton said:


> Isn't your car still under warranty being a 2015 model so BMW can just fix any issues and leave with working TPMS sensing?


It's just out of warranty and the owner doesn't want to buy another set of TPMS for the second set of wheels. Currently installed set doesn't have TPMS, they are aftermarket wheels.


----------

